# Taking my dog to Spain from UK



## jb44

Advice please on procedures and timings on what I need to get my mutt into Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jb44 said:


> Advice please on procedures and timings on what I need to get my mutt into Spain


My advice is to search the forum for dog/ vaccinations/ rabies etc 'cos it's been covered many a time. If you can't find anything get back to us.


----------



## jojo

Travelling with pets Defra These are the people who oversee and dictate what needs to be done. Also if you go to your local vet they will advise you. Basically, you'll need a "doggie" passport. To obtain one your dog will have to have all the necessary injections and a micro chip. Once the injections have been declared as successful (the rabies one requires a blood test to ensure its active), you'll need a certicate of health done within 48 hours of travelling then you can travel to europe. However, to return/go to the UK, you have to wait 6 months after the rabies jab has been qualified by the blood test

Jo xxx


----------



## donz

is the cert of health compulsory now? We travelled in Dec with our 6 from UK to Spain and didn't require it 

These can be quite expensive too


----------



## jb44

I knew it must have been done to death, the subject, but the search tag would not open (poor wifi hot spot)

Poor dog is on its last in terms of years anyway. I am in the process of coming to Spain from far east and have to collect my few furnishings and dog because of circumstances now prevailing in the UK. Am looking for dog friendly accommodation in Costa Blanca area until I can settle myself permanently ,somewhere a few miles inland perhaps


----------



## jojo

donz said:


> is the cert of health compulsory now? We travelled in Dec with our 6 from UK to Spain and didn't require it
> 
> These can be quite expensive too


 Actually I think its only compulsory if you use a "carrier" - mainly for their own insurance and safety (to cover their @rses) lol. But I'm not sure. I know if you are returning to the UK you need to have the tick and tape worm certificate dont within 48 hours of travelling??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## donz

yes you're probably right about if you are using a carrier Jo for the health cert......

Travelling with a pet is not the easiest thing in my opinion when you are using the passport for holidaying regularly etc because of the treatment required to re-enter the UK in a certain time period being quite restrictive, but it's certainly easy enough if you have a passport for say moving out here and then keeping it active as a 'just in case'


----------



## jb44

donz said:


> is the cert of health compulsory now? We travelled in Dec with our 6 from UK to Spain and didn't require it
> 
> These can be quite expensive too


The certificate of health may not be required then?,just show a rabies shot has been given


----------



## jojo

jb44 said:


> The certificate of health may not be required then?,just show a rabies shot has been given


The passport IS compulsory and to obtain that you need the rabies jab (and the proof that its worked), some others which I cant remember and a micro chip!!! The health certificate may only be required if you use a carrier, but check with your vet

Jo xxx


----------



## donz

sorry to be picky Jo  but the blood test and proof the rabies has worked is only compulsory if you are returning (or continuing elsewhere). 

If you are moving to Spain for example, you can obtain the passport by having your rabies shot/s done, microchip etc and waiting 21 days after the last rabies shot before travelling. The blood test can then be taken by your new vet as soon as you arrive and your passport stamped once the results arrive back - you then wait 6 mths before you can travel again 

Your vet should tell you all of this though jb44 

Basically, to take your dog OUT of the UK, you will need the passport showing rabies and microchip. You would be sensible to also ensure usual innoculations are up to sate and to get a scalibor collar from your vet. 

To get your dog back out of Spain and into another country in the EU you will need to have the proof the rabies has worked, waited 6mths minimum from this, and have the worm/tick treatment as described above 

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## jojo

donz said:


> sorry to be picky Jo  but the blood test and proof the rabies has worked is only compulsory if you are returning (or continuing elsewhere).
> 
> If you are moving to Spain for example, you can obtain the passport by having your rabies shot/s done, microchip etc and waiting 21 days after the last rabies shot before travelling. The blood test can then be taken by your new vet as soon as you arrive and your passport stamped once the results arrive back - you then wait 6 mths before you can travel again
> 
> Your vet should tell you all of this though jb44
> 
> Basically, to take your dog OUT of the UK, you will need the passport showing rabies and microchip. You would be sensible to also ensure usual innoculations are up to sate and to get a scalibor collar from your vet.
> 
> To get your dog back out of Spain and into another country in the EU you will need to have the proof the rabies has worked, waited 6mths minimum from this, and have the worm/tick treatment as described above
> 
> Hope this makes sense!


When we left the UK, we had to have all the usual innoculations and the rabies AND the blood test to be positive before they would issue us with a passport. However, to leave the UK we didnt need to wait the six months, we could leave more or less straight away, but returning to the UK it has to be positive for 6 months before going there!

Jo xxx


----------



## donz

I think your vet was just trying it on (because they are naughty like that!) the bloods do not have to be taken before leaving. All 6 of ours weren't and this part was all done when we arrived in Spain


----------



## jb44

donz said:


> sorry to be picky Jo  but the blood test and proof the rabies has worked is only compulsory if you are returning (or continuing elsewhere).
> 
> If you are moving to Spain for example, you can obtain the passport by having your rabies shot/s done, microchip etc and waiting 21 days after the last rabies shot before travelling. The blood test can then be taken by your new vet as soon as you arrive and your passport stamped once the results arrive back - you then wait 6 mths before you can travel again
> 
> Your vet should tell you all of this though jb44
> 
> Basically, to take your dog OUT of the UK, you will need the passport showing rabies and microchip. You would be sensible to also ensure usual innoculations are up to sate and to get a scalibor collar from your vet.
> 
> To get your dog back out of Spain and into another country in the EU you will need to have the proof the rabies has worked, waited 6mths minimum from this, and have the worm/tick treatment as described above
> 
> Hope this makes sense!


This sounds fine,,sounds as if all I need is a basic 21 days in the UK to get the shots before I travel. I will probably take her by air,so will need a certificate of heath,(if I drove over with her I would not)

No getting myself confused now as I am not taking my dog outside of Spain all I need show is proof of rabies and microchip no 21 day waiting but would need certificate of health for carrier purposes


----------



## jojo

donz said:


> I think your vet was just trying it on (because they are naughty like that!) the bloods do not have to be taken before leaving. All 6 of ours weren't and this part was all done when we arrived in Spain


 Maybe, it wasnt my vet, but the lady at DEFRA confirming it. It makes sense to certify that the jab has worked, cos if it hasnt.........???? Besides, if we had needed to have returned, we'd have had to have had the rabies job done in Spain, cos they wouldnt have just done the blood test (Mine insist on doing the rabies jab everytime we want the blood test done even now, cos we keep ours "ready") and that would have delayed the six month wait

Jo xxx


----------



## donz

it can be very confusing can't it?? whereas my vet adminstered the rabies jabs and told us we had to wait 21 days before we could travel....the bloods were then taken by my new vet when we arrived and sent to Malaga for the testing and then stamping of the passport with confirmations.


----------



## macdonner

jojo said:


> Maybe, it wasnt my vet, but the lady at DEFRA confirming it. It makes sense to certify that the jab has worked, cos if it hasnt.........???? Besides, if we had needed to have returned, we'd have had to have had the rabies job done in Spain, cos they wouldnt have just done the blood test (Mine insist on doing the rabies jab everytime we want the blood test done even now, cos we keep ours "ready") and that would have delayed the six month wait
> 
> Jo xxx


Maybe the vet's are just as confused as we are!! Our vet was quite surprised that we wanted to fork out the £120 to have the blood test done for the Rabies before we left as he said it wasn't needed! But like you Jojo, just wanted it done and checked so there were no problems further down the line!


----------



## donz

thing is, at border control UK, you will be asked for your dogs passport for inspection and then asked to show them your dog and for it to be scanned for the chip. That's it there. They are checking for the rabies innoculation and the microchip. And I have to say very friendly they were too!!

At the Spanish border they are usually not interested at all and nobody is even asked to stop getting off the ferry!! Of course this is not how it should necessarily be and they would ('should') do the same this end and look for the SAME information although they don't.

It is only when you are leaving for elsewhere they then look for dates, bloodtests, tick/worm treatment etc etc

I agree the vets don't seem to have a clue sometimes - my first passport issued for 1 dog a few years ago was done in the wrong colour ink (different vet to my last one in the UK) and so we had to get DEFRA to confirm it would be ok if the new information was completed in blue ink 

My last vet in the UK however was a thorough lady and was determined to make sure our move went smoothly! She had everything down to a 'T' and we had absolutely no problems. When we got here all was fine and our new vet got the bloods sorted and all is done and dusted now - we are even out of the 6mth time period.

I had a customer just last month find out that their dogs passports were not valid and they were about to move back to the UK only a couple of weeks later!!!  Just insane!! I really don't think it's that difficult a process!!!


----------



## mazlester

jb44 said:


> This sounds fine,,sounds as if all I need is a basic 21 days in the UK to get the shots before I travel. I will probably take her by air,so will need a certificate of heath,(if I drove over with her I would not)
> 
> No getting myself confused now as I am not taking my dog outside of Spain all I need show is proof of rabies and microchip no 21 day waiting but would need certificate of health for carrier purposes


Hi jb44,

We brought our dog and cat out in April. All we had to ensure was we had a Pet Passport which contained the following:
1. A Rabies vaccination (more than 21 days before travel)
2. Record of Microchip ie number, location, date etc 

Easy Peasey!

Obviously all other injections should be up to date for the sake of the animals but they are not checked. They travelled overland so didn't need a certificate of Health.

Hope this helps.

Maria


----------



## mrypg9

We brought our dog by car to Andalucia from the Czech Republic. He had passport, chip, injections...everything required.
We passed through Germany and France before entering Spain.
Not once were we stopped although our dog is a large Rhodesian Ridgeback and extremely visible.
Neither his nor our documentation was asked for..


----------



## Seb*

Just to make it clear to avoid further confusion. You do NOT need a blood test for your dog to enter any country in the EU. The only countries where you need a valid test certificate are Ireland and the UK.

The only things you need to travel with your dog within the EU (to and from any country) is a micro chip and a rabis vaccination, which is at least 14-21 days old (depending on country, 21 days you are on the safe side). So if you are not planning to re-enter the UK in the future, don't bother with the expensive test!


----------



## jb44

Thanks for these replies,they are appreciated.
Although my description is an expat in Spain in fact I am in Thailand,needing desperately to get out of it,but awaiting developments elsewhere before I go.

Was bringing my dog from here too, a street dog initially , a beautiful intelligent and faithful collie type that I cared for for many a year,had her back leg amputated a year or so ago because of injury.Somebody killed her last week,to say I am upset is an understatement,I just want out of here and surround myself with dogs from now on,gees there's nothing more upsetting than living in a place you hate and losing a partner as this.

Anyway blurb over Thanks for the replies


----------



## donz

aw I am so sorry to here this  will you adopt another dog when you get to Spain? The refuges are full and here at the pet lodge I have 3 dogs that I know of that need new homes - we know these dogs and know how they are and where they would be best placed.

So if you aware of getting another dog, it might be easier to wait until you get here?

I am so sorry for your loss, it is heartbreaking  Just last night, I had someone dump a puppy on our doorstep - I just heard a car, then my own dogs went nuts (we were sorting the kennels out) and this little face appears after a few minutes. Very well behaved, good as gold, slept in the house last night - didn't mess, didn't cry - poor sausage! Makes me so mad!!!


----------



## jb44

Yes I will. My idea of heaven is surrounding myself with dogs, a fast broadband connection, a big yard where they can have a run and a pickup that they all pile into when going for longer runs ,somewhere wide and open


----------



## Peely_wally

Hi, I am currently preparing for the move to Valencia. We have got a 7 month springer spaniel who is of course coming with us. We have sorted out her passport and our now trying to sort out how to get her to Valencia from Scotland (ideally). I am aware BA and monarch are pet friendly but BA costs are ridiculous in august and Monarch have no suitable flights. Are there any other airlines that are pet friendly? Anyone been in a similar situation who can offer some guidance?


----------



## jojo

Peely_wally said:


> Hi, I am currently preparing for the move to Valencia. We have got a 7 month springer spaniel who is of course coming with us. We have sorted out her passport and our now trying to sort out how to get her to Valencia from Scotland (ideally). I am aware BA and monarch are pet friendly but BA costs are ridiculous in august and Monarch have no suitable flights. Are there any other airlines that are pet friendly? Anyone been in a similar situation who can offer some guidance?


I used monarch to send my dogs back, it wasnt too expensive, but they only do weekdays. My dogs were fine when they were picked up. 

You could try one of these companies who drive pets, a bit of a long journey, but I believe they are well catered for, walked, fed, watered etc en route. Not sure of any other airlines - Thomas Cook used to and may still do??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Peely_wally

Thomas Cook? ill look into that and Monarch again thanks! I've looked at those companies who drive pets, I know i sound very over protective but I don't fancy her being left with strangers for so long. Push comes to shove however we may need to resolve to that.

Meryl


----------



## donz

the pet courier companies in my experience are better than flying - I have a friend who has worked 'backstage' and seen how the dogs are sometimes dealt with - I would always have them driven if I could personally

There will always be 'stories' I appreciate that, but the couriers do really look after them, just make sure you get a really decent one


----------



## Peely_wally

I have thought about hiring a car and driving but I'm apprehensive about driving on the other side of the road. Thanks, any recommendations for good couriers?

Meryl


----------



## donz

Colin at pet-couriers.com but I have only used him from Spain so don't know about covering other countries 

Tell him Donna at In The Doghouse sent you


----------



## Peely_wally

Thanks, ill look into that and be sure to mention!

Meryl


----------



## bobbylennox

Peely_wally said:


> Hi, I am currently preparing for the move to Valencia. We have got a 7 month springer spaniel who is of course coming with us. We have sorted out her passport and our now trying to sort out how to get her to Valencia from Scotland (ideally). I am aware BA and monarch are pet friendly but BA costs are ridiculous in august and Monarch have no suitable flights. Are there any other airlines that are pet friendly?


its not your dog, its mine.


----------



## xabiaxica

bobbylennox said:


> its not your dog, its mine.


:confused2:


----------



## fergie

We are bringing our dog to Spain in September from Hong Kong, we are flying HK to Paris, Paris to Valencia. Because of pet travel laws/seasonal summer flying restrictions, he cannot travel the same route as us, He has to fly to Amsterdam, then Amsterdam to Madrid, the Madrid to Alicante, 3 flights! then he will be brought to our house in an air conditioned van to Javea, by the pet transport people.
He has a UK pets passport, and has kept up with all Vaccs here in HK, so there will be no quarantine when he arrives. When we did bring him out to Hk from UK, we had to have all the blood tests, and I am glad we did, because once we live in Spain we intend to take hime on holiday with us to the Uk to see the family sometimes.
Can anybody recommend a good Vet in Javea? apart from my little dog being very tired when he arrives I need to take him to the Vets regularly because of a chronic eye condition, I would prefer a nice Vet who can speak reasonable English, as I don't speak Spanish yet.


----------



## bobbylennox

xabiachica said:


> :confused2:


the "woman" who posted the question is a casual acquaintance of mine.


----------



## xabiaxica

bobbylennox said:


> the "woman" who posted the question is a casual acquaintance of mine.


now I'm even more confused...

are you saying this casual acquaintance is taking your dog out of the country??


----------



## xabiaxica

fergie said:


> We are bringing our dog to Spain in September from Hong Kong, we are flying HK to Paris, Paris to Valencia. Because of pet travel laws/seasonal summer flying restrictions, he cannot travel the same route as us, He has to fly to Amsterdam, then Amsterdam to Madrid, the Madrid to Alicante, 3 flights! then he will be brought to our house in an air conditioned van to Javea, by the pet transport people.
> He has a UK pets passport, and has kept up with all Vaccs here in HK, so there will be no quarantine when he arrives. When we did bring him out to Hk from UK, we had to have all the blood tests, and I am glad we did, because once we live in Spain we intend to take hime on holiday with us to the Uk to see the family sometimes.
> Can anybody recommend a good Vet in Javea? apart from my little dog being very tired when he arrives I need to take him to the Vets regularly because of a chronic eye condition, I would prefer a nice Vet who can speak reasonable English, as I don't speak Spanish yet.


there's a vet in the port who speaks english - near the dolphin roundabout

there's another near the Arenal school - more expensive though


have used both, but without gettin paperwork out couldn't tell you their names.......


----------



## Seb*

xabiachica said:


> now I'm even more confused...
> 
> are you saying this casual acquaintance is taking your dog out of the country??


It's his wife I would guess


----------



## bobbylennox

xabiachica said:


> now I'm even more confused...
> 
> are you saying this casual acquaintance is taking your dog out of the country??


she thinks we're in a relationship because we've been together for 2 years and that she has shared custody of the dog. its just a casual thing though and the dog is mine.


----------



## fergie

Thank you for the places to find the Vets, Xabiachicca, I hope I don't need them too urgently, but will need to register my dog with one or the other.


----------



## xabiaxica

bobbylennox said:


> she thinks we're in a relationship because we've been together for 2 years and that she has shared custody of the dog. its just a casual thing though and the dog is mine.


well I hope you work out who is taking the dog where soon


----------



## fergie

*Re dogs trip from HK to Spain*



xabiachica said:


> well I hope you work out who is taking the dog where soon


Yes this has been worked out, after a lot of research here in HK for the best Pet transport people, they have arranged his 3 flights to get to Spain, when he arrives in Amsterdam schipol, after the long haul from Hk, they will take him to the pet Hotel-yes that is what it is called, he'll be vet checked there, before being transfered on the flight to Madrid, then hopefully only a short 'hop' on the flight from Madrid to Alicante, then collected there in a A/C van to bring him to our home address in Javea. It is all being done by KLM as apparently they have the correct temperature control in the planes to make it safe for him.
We haven't seen the final bill yet, but quite honestly my dog is part of the family and will be worth every penny to get him to his new home with us in Spain, for the rest of his happy life.
Too many expats here in HK, just abandon their dogs when they move on, they don't even think to get them vaccinated for the equivalent of the uK Pets passport, it is awful.
We brought our dog Fergie from UK here with a UK pets passport, and I checked before we even left Uk four years ago that he would have no problems ie quarantine, coming to Spain, otherwise I would not have agreed to come to HK.
If anyone is interested google the pet hotel at Amsterdam Schipol, it is pretty unique.
lane: here we come


----------



## xabiaxica

fergie said:


> Yes this has been worked out, after a lot of research here in HK for the best Pet transport people, they have arranged his 3 flights to get to Spain, when he arrives in Amsterdam schipol, after the long haul from Hk, they will take him to the pet Hotel-yes that is what it is called, he'll be vet checked there, before being transfered on the flight to Madrid, then hopefully only a short 'hop' on the flight from Madrid to Alicante, then collected there in a A/C van to bring him to our home address in Javea. It is all being done by KLM as apparently they have the correct temperature control in the planes to make it safe for him.
> We haven't seen the final bill yet, but quite honestly my dog is part of the family and will be worth every penny to get him to his new home with us in Spain, for the rest of his happy life.
> Too many expats here in HK, just abandon their dogs when they move on, they don't even think to get them vaccinated for the equivalent of the uK Pets passport, it is awful.
> We brought our dog Fergie from UK here with a UK pets passport, and I checked before we even left Uk four years ago that he would have no problems ie quarantine, coming to Spain, otherwise I would not have agreed to come to HK.
> If anyone is interested google the pet hotel at Amsterdam Schipol, it is pretty unique.
> lane: here we come


actually I meant bobbylennox & his 'acquaintance' who seem to be about to have a custody battle over the dog.......

I'm glad you've sorted it all out though - and sadly lots of people just dump their gogs when they leave Spain, too


----------



## Bruach

jb44 said:


> Advice please on procedures and timings on what I need to get my mutt into Spain


Hi there, I'm sure you have heard lots of advice, however if you find a good vet, they should give you all the advice you require for the move with regard to the pet passport scheme. We moved to Spain recently with our two dogs - with no problems. We decided to travel by car and ferry (two night crossing), and booked a pet friendly cabin to make the journey less stressful for them. Please contact me if you require any further information.


----------



## xabiaxica

Bruach said:


> Hi there, I'm sure you have heard lots of advice, however if you find a good vet, they should give you all the advice you require for the move with regard to the pet passport scheme. We moved to Spain recently with our two dogs - with no problems. We decided to travel by car and ferry (two night crossing), and booked a pet friendly cabin to make the journey less stressful for them. Please contact me if you require any further information.


hi & welcome

jb44 has in fact decided to stay in Thailand with his dogs, however feel free to give advice & tips on the open forum for the benefit of all our members


----------

